
Show HN: Facebook Messenger Bot – Voice Recognition, NLP, Restaurant/News Search - hungtraan
https://github.com/hungtraan/FacebookBot
======
buraksarica
Am I missing something?

bot:Good morning Burak

bot:How can I help you?

me:do you know a great restaurant in Kayseri, Turkey?

bot:Yeah that tall boy named ty

me:Restaurant in Kayseri, Turkey?

bot:zemmel

me:what?

bot:I dunno. what's the matter with you?

me:Can you refer me a restaurant in Kayseri, Turkey?

bot:OK i love you babe

(edit: line breaks..)

~~~
denzil_correa
Try it out at Istanbul, Ankara or Izmir and see how it works. If it does, I
suspect it is an issue with the data about Kayseri rather than the bot.

~~~
hungtraan
I'm currently using data from Yelp, and chances are that Yelp is not too
popular in some countries. Is TripAdvisor the go-to for Istanbul? I have toyed
with the idea of implementing Yelp, TripAdvisor and Google Place for different
countries due to their database.

~~~
buraksarica
The problem seems, the bot acts weird if it founds no data, or it really
doesn't understand the phrase.

------
2340834
Perhaps a little off-topic, but would it be possible to make a chatbot whose
answers or "personality" are based on somebody's emails and chat history,
similar to the concept of the Black Mirror episode, Be Right Back?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Right_Back_(Black_Mirror)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Right_Back_\(Black_Mirror\))

------
paulvs
[https://wit.ai](https://wit.ai) is good for making conversational bots.

~~~
bkm
It's a risk relying solely on a platform that hasn't determined its business
model yet though. They could easily pull off a Google Maps (read: get 'em
hooked, charge a lot).

